# your favorite anti-shed tricks



## rrent (Apr 21, 2011)

Since we can't keep all the hair on our dogs - how do you deal with shedding?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Brush the dog and vacuum/sweep the house. Feed a raw diet with Show Stopper supplement. The food part keeps the shedding to a minimum.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i comb (under coat comb) and use a pin brush 3 to 4 times
a week. vaccum or sweep every other day.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i comb (under coat comb) and use a pin brush 3 to 4 times
> a week. vaccum or sweep every other day.


Ditto
That's not an anti-shed trick, it's a go-with-the-flow routine.
As for anti-shedding tricks I am paying attention ... !


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think there's any anti-shed-tricks.
your dog is going shed naturally. if there
is a trick to slowing or stopping shedding
i wouldn't use it. 



doggiedad said:


> i comb (under coat comb) and use a pin brush 3 to 4 times
> a week. vaccum or sweep every other day.





PaddyD said:


> Ditto
> That's not an anti-shed trick, it's a go-with-the-flow routine.
> As for anti-shedding tricks I am paying attention ... !


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

rrent said:


> Since we can't keep all the hair on our dogs - how do you deal with shedding?


Furminator, and the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

We feed Taste of the Wild, and I got a good recommendation on here to use our Furminator in the bath tub after the bath, while the dog is still wet to "contain" the amount of hair and I do that now, best trick EVER!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i guess it depends on your dogs coat but the
Furminator didn't work on my dogs coat. it was taking out
to much hair and by the roots. i thinking on a wet dog it would be
worst. there's no trick involved when you brush or comb a wet dog.
you can brush or comb when the shampoo is on and it removes
hair. before a bathe my dog i use an under coat comb combing
in all directions. i let my dog air dry. once my dog is dry/near dry i comb him again.



WarrantsWifey said:


> We feed Taste of the Wild, and I got a good recommendation on here to use our Furminator in the bath tub after the bath, while the dog is still wet to "contain" the amount of hair and I do that now, best trick EVER!!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Sometimes adding fatty acids (ie fish oil) to the diet will help prevent excessive shedding. But double-coated dogs are going to shed, there's no way around it. Good grooming of course helps keep up with the shedding but there's no way I know of to prevent it, short of shaving all the hair off.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Feed raw.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We feed raw, brush outside only a few times a week with a pin brush or furminator all the while with the vaccum hose just under where we are brushing kind of the same idea as the brush attachment for the dyson pet vac..(i put it n my registry vac and brush) hehe I also add in fish oil and olive oil to their feed. And we rinse and brush outside after all swimming. Brushing the dogs outside helps with loose fly away hairs durng brushing. But with 3 dogs and a cat hair is always gonna be lurking in the house.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Metro Air Force Blower,,I can NOT live without one


----------



## rrent (Apr 21, 2011)

I do feed raw, am googling Furminator, and will add some oils

thanks


----------

